# Favorite Brompton Tips, Tricks, Accessories, and Mods



## reppans (1 Feb 2017)

Anyone care to share some of your favorite ideas and add-ons? This bike is so unique and versatile that it's got me all excited about bicycling again.


- Alphabet Cottage Adaptors & Zefal Mini/Half- Clips: Uses existing pedals, doesn't really impact fold, not too expensive, keeps foot planted, increases power stroke from 180 >270 degrees, no risk of trapping foot, doesn't drag when the clips are not used (bottom side of pedal, straight riding).

- Top of Shoulder 5-gal Water Cooler Jug Carry: Put a little pad on top your main tube, then grab the seat tube in the small triangle (thumb pointing down) with your right hand, rear wheel triangle with your left hand, and then lift and flip the whole thing upside down resting the pad on your right shoulder. For me, this keeps my back straight, profile narrow, and is the easiest way to carry the bike for distance, up stairs, through narrow hallways, and with a free left hand to open/close doors, etc. May need to squat through low clearance doorways, esp. if you are tall.


----------



## chriscross1966 (2 Feb 2017)

Outboard bearing crankset. Using a Campagnolo Ultratorque bottom bracket and cranks is a revelation next to the standard ones. Not the easiest thing to fit, you need a lathe to make the chainring bolts, but wonderful in use. 

Ergonomic grips, I have a set of PDW Whiskey grips, but Ergons are easier to find.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Feb 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Ergonomic grips, I have a set of PDW Whiskey grips, but Ergons are easier to find.


I've always wondered why they are not supplied as OE when Dahons at half the price have them.
Perhaps you could say why the crank conversion is such a revelation. Just be interested.

@reppans sorry I could really follow any of that. Would it be possible to post some pics?


----------



## reppans (2 Feb 2017)

Cycleops said:


> @reppans sorry I could really follow any of that. Would it be possible to post some pics?



Same way you'll find the water delivery guys carry those heavy lumps..


----------



## Cycleops (2 Feb 2017)

Ok, now I understand. Here in West Africa people carry heavy loads on their heads which if you think about it is very sensible, however you might get some funny looks in the UK.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Feb 2017)

Keep those tyres pumped hard.
Playing with the Pentaclip position may mean you can just pull the seat post all the way up and it'll always be at the right height.
If you've got a heels-in pedalling style, turn the rear rollers round.
Make the folded bike a bit more unsteady, but nowhere near as unsteady as you'll be if you suddenly lose your shoe on a rear roller!


----------



## Kell (3 Feb 2017)

Jubilee clips on the rear rubber suspension block.

Flip the pentaclip to allow you to put the seat further back on its rails.

I see what you mean about the bike on the shoulder, but in the current weather, I'd end up with a line of black sludge down my jacket.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2017)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...s/dimpa-storage-bag-transparent-art-10056770/

As if it was made to measure.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Feb 2017)

Good one, I'd forgotten that. Bit sad, as I have two of those bags!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Feb 2017)

Use the frame tube for storage. Mine had a spare inner tube, a pair of latex gloves and a wee toolkit stored in it. Or you could maybe put in a towel / absorbent (pet house training?) pad for your shoulder to keep muck off while shouldering your Brommy.

+1 to fiddling with the pentaclp, seat height and position is very versatile for easier seat tube repositioning. 

Topeak and Trelock respectively do front and rear light / reflector combo's that fit exactly as replacements for the original reflectors, giving you an always attached light option in addition to whatever other lights you use totally unobtrusively and with no weight/folding penalty.

+1 to flipping round the factory spec castors for avoiding heels clipping them, easy wheels are a minor improvement if you are wheeling the folded bike along seatpost up as a handle rather than carrying it on your shoulder.

I once saw a guy that made himself a wooden board with webbing straps through one side and strategically placed hooks on the other that his folded Bromley hooked solidly into and he carried it as a backpack.


----------



## reppans (3 Feb 2017)

+ 1 on storing stuff in the main tube. Here's one way to make sure you can move it in/out:






The seat tube is also great for storing stuff, assuming you have the rubber bung on the bottom. Someone on another forum mentioned the idea of using a thin women's tube sock be able to pull it all back out.


----------



## chriscross1966 (3 Feb 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I've always wondered why they are not supplied as OE when Dahons at half the price have them.
> Perhaps you could say why the crank conversion is such a revelation. Just be interested.
> 
> @reppans sorry I could really follow any of that. Would it be possible to post some pics?



The bottom bracket that Brompton use is pretty rubbish, even when new, I've put a Campagnolo Ultratorque BB on along with a set of Centaur Carbon Compact cranks.... It was a trial and error job to fit, I've ended up ditching the wavy washer, and after tapping and facing the bracket I've used 2mm of shims under the drive side bearing cup to get the crank far enough over to clear the frame as it folds.... I also had to make my own chainring nuts.... but the ushot cost me around the same as a new Brompton BB and crankset (was needed, the old one was shot), buying most of the bits S/H on ebay... it feels a lot smoother, didn't notice how bad the brompton one was until I was riding a courtesy bike while mine was in having some work done, and the difference was remarkable.... the courtesy bike was only a month or so old and it felt grindy next to mine...


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Feb 2017)

The Brompton toolkit is really nice, but pricy for what it is.
The tools that come with an Aldi saddlebag fit perfectly in the front of the frame. Costs £4.95, and you get a saddlebag too!
You can carry stuff in the other part of the frame too, but you may have to go fishing for it with a piece of coat-hanger. DAMHIKT.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Feb 2017)

Would the ikea bag be good enough to transport the Brommie on easyjet or BA. I need to take mine on a one way trip to Spain?


----------



## velovoice (5 Feb 2017)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Topeak and Trelock respectively do front and rear light / reflector combo's that fit exactly as replacements for the original reflectors, giving you an always attached light option in addition to whatever other lights you use totally unobtrusively and with no weight/folding penalty.


Would love more details on this please - any links?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2017)

The Jogger said:


> Would the ikea bag be good enough to transport the Brommie on easyjet or BA. I need to take mine on a ine way trip to Spain?


I'd use the shipping box it came in, if you still have it. Or make something protective, even a few layers of bubblewrap gaffertaped round it.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Feb 2017)

I picked mine up from the shop, no box.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Feb 2017)

velovoice said:


> Would love more details on this please - any links?



Front http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Topeak-Whit...gle_shopping&gclid=CIPtjrz9_dECFWm-7Qodm4MLOQ

Rear http://www.bikes24.co.uk/trelock-ls...8;86716;4971&gclid=CIWLoen9_dECFc617QodibYD1A


first pictures that came up on google, not an endorsement of the store or best price.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Feb 2017)

The Jogger said:


> I picked mine up from the shop, no box.


Right. I'd personally get busy with a shedload of bubblewrap, cardboard, maybe some Coroplast / camping mat / plywood or something and a roll of gaffertape.
I mean, they're pretty strong and crushproof, but it'll only take ten minutes to cocoon the bagged bike.


----------



## Brains (11 Feb 2017)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Front http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Topeak-Whit...gle_shopping&gclid=CIPtjrz9_dECFWm-7Qodm4MLOQ
> 
> Rear http://www.bikes24.co.uk/trelock-ls...8;86716;4971&gclid=CIWLoen9_dECFc617QodibYD1A
> 
> ...



I spent ages trying to find a front light, stupidly eventually bought the Brompton one, which is not nearly as good as this !
(Off to buy one now. Thanks for the tip! )


----------



## AboydeKid (10 Aug 2019)

Bumping this thread for any Brompton newbies (like me!)

<waves>


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (29 Aug 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...s/dimpa-storage-bag-transparent-art-10056770/
> 
> As if it was made to measure.
> 
> View attachment 335970



That’s awesome and I will definitely be heading to IKEA soon


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (29 Aug 2019)

Totally recommend new handlebar grips if these haven’t been mentioned before - my Domino (for that is the Brompton’s name) now has Ergon GP2s which are absolutely fab (and originally recommended by Fab Foodie of this parish).


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2019)

With regard to the IKEA Dympa bag, perhaps an old yoga mat cut to size and some double sided tape would improve the protection and not add too much weight?


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Sep 2019)

Stubby bar ends on an S-type.

Firm suspension block with a jubilee clip round it too.

SPDs.

Bottle bosses (use Elite strap-on ones on the back of the "stem").

On older ones with the swaged chainring, fit proper cranks with a bolted chainring. A folding pedal will not go up and over the end of most cranks so you may need to stick to Brompton's own left crank.

Closer-ratio 3 speed gears. Screw an AM mechanism into the SRF3 shell.

Better grips.

Better saddle.

Rebuild the wheels, which are usually undertensioned and not very round.

Buy the seat height limiter unless you are lucky enough to get the correct seat height just by pulling the post right up.

Eazy Wheels or skate wheels. The stock wheels will flay your calves if you have well-developed calf muscles.

Avoid:

Taiwanese titanium seatposts. Light but alarmingly flexy.


----------



## mitchibob (2 Sep 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Taiwanese titanium seatposts. Light but alarmingly flexy.



I've not noticed any particular flex in mine. The only thing that lets it down is that it isn't flanged at the end, so you can remove completely without issue, so for someone that locks their bike outside, they'd need to lock the saddle with the bike, or just remove and take with them all the time.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Sep 2019)

mitchibob said:


> I've not noticed any particular flex in mine. The only thing that lets it down is that it isn't flanged at the end, so you can remove completely without issue, so for someone that locks their bike outside, they'd need to lock the saddle with the bike, or just remove and take with them all the time.


What brand (if any) is yours? Mine was a "J&L" - very nicely made, much nicer than the Brompton Ti post, but not really thick enough.


----------



## Kell (3 Sep 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Firm suspension block with a jubilee clip round it too.



This doesn't really qualify as a hack in the way that jubilee clip does, but I went one stage further and got the Joseph Kuosac rear block.

All but eliminated any pedal bounce/bob. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxeEln3X2qs


Been running that for 2 1/2 years now and it's one of the best upgrades I made. I tried the jubilee clip first too.


----------



## mitchibob (12 Sep 2019)

Kell said:


> This doesn't really qualify as a hack in the way that jubilee clip does, but I went one stage further and got the Joseph Kuosac rear block.
> 
> 
> Been running that for 2 1/2 years now and it's one of the best upgrades I made. I tried the jubilee clip first too.



I can totally vouch for this super-cheap upgrade!


----------



## mitchibob (12 Sep 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> What brand (if any) is yours? Mine was a "J&L" - very nicely made, much nicer than the Brompton Ti post, but not really thick enough.



Mine is a Rockbros. Going well after 15,000km of riding.


----------



## 12boy (12 Sep 2019)

I have many cheap mods.......among them are:
SPD 2 way pedals, good for regular shoes or SPDs
Velo Orange model 6 leather saddle (narrow, about 150 mm)
Chris King Gripnut headset...no adjustment in over 10 k miles.
I put a small bit of rubber fuel line type hose just big enough to fit over the suspension block bolt inside the elastomer. It no longer squeaks and the ride is very firm.
QR handle bar stem, in lieu of a bolt and moustache bars, taped, twined and shellacked with Dura Ace road brakes with a QR that allow for wheel removal without deflating the tire or loosening the brake. I replaced the 10mm brake cable bolts with Allens so I don't need to carry a 10 mm wrench. I find my Lezyne pump which screws on much easier to use than the kind that close with a lever.
Mountain bike/V-brake noodle on front brake.
Lightweight saddle bag large enough for a jacket, tool roll and 20 oz water bottle hanging off saddle.
A smallish home made front bag and and another larger one that holds about 6 books for choice options as well as the large open Brompton bag.
Very thin non rotating wheels to park the bike but not catch my shoes or boots when riding
12/17 sprockets and 58/38 chain rings (greasy finger shift) for lightweight but fairly large gear range. 78 to 36 gear inches.
Threaded hole in frame over rear triangle spindle allowing for adding heavy oil for bushing/spindle lubrication.
My LBS suggested tubeless tire sealant in lieu of Slime to prevent flats and so far, since using it there have been none.
I can fold this bike completely by using the stem QR to rotate the bars, but I really only do this to transport the bike by car, such as if I need to get picked up by my wife or for intercity travel. Might fold it all the way 5-10 times a year. Even so, I ride it a lot simply because I enjoy the ride, and the load carrying capacity. 
All this was done over the 6 years or so I have had this bike and although I have some other favorites I ride also, if I could only have one this would probably be it for the type of riding I do.


----------



## Schwinnsta (12 Sep 2019)

I think the best upgrade I made was getting the Bikegang 2-speed to 3-speed kit.


----------



## Gunk (12 Jun 2020)

my tips and hacks for updating an older Brompton would be;

Later M type bars

Decathlon foam grips (only £3 and much nicer than the Brompton grips)

Seat height limiter

Eazy wheels

Frame clip

Used later Brompton saddle (these pop up on eBay for about £15-20)

Later 2018 dual pivot Brompton brakes, (these are really effective and transform an earlier bike)

Shimano BL-R550 levers

Universal luggage adaptor (not expensive and means you can fit a proper mesh basket to the front luggage block)

I would also recommend using genuine Brompton dealers and not eBay, they’re quite a bit cheaper. eBay is fine for hard to find parts and used stuff.


----------



## Kell (12 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Used later Brompton saddle (these pop up on eBay for about £15-20)



They occasionally pop up on the Brompton site too. 

I picked up my Lime Green one brand new for £15 from the Brompton site.


----------



## macp (12 Jun 2020)

Im a new brommie owner and done the following so far:

Shimano M324 pedals
Joseph Kuosac 600mm flat bars
Extended seat post
Brompton medium bag
Trigo phone mount
Helicopter tape (really)

All pretty basic stuff but effective


----------



## straas (15 Jun 2020)

I want to be able to carry stuff on the front. Mine came with a carrying block - what else do I need / isn't really expensive?


----------



## Kell (15 Jun 2020)

straas said:


> I want to be able to carry stuff on the front. Mine came with a carrying block - what else do I need / isn't really expensive?



You can buy the frame on it's own and use that to attach your own bag to. Several people have done this as official Brompton luggage is very expensive. Obviously, it's designed for the official luggage, so some modifications may/will be needed to get A. N. Other brand bag to fit.

https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-luggage-spares/294-brompton-front-carrier-frame-only.html


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

If you buy a universal block off eBay you can just fit your own basket


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

I use mine most days, best thing is that it clips off in seconds and I use it as my shopping basket


----------



## straas (15 Jun 2020)

That's very nifty! I like it. 

Does the basket just lift off or is there a release?


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

straas said:


> That's very nifty! I like it.
> 
> Does the basket just lift off or is there a release?



It just slides off just like the Brompton bags


----------



## straas (15 Jun 2020)

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Adie-Mesh-...D2fiKkcaqD-9afdlAZIYqUHYR3tju-h0aAqubEALw_wcB

Is that the basket you have?


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

The basket was from Decathlon

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/front-bike-basket-black-id_8031536.html

Bracket was from fleabay very similar to this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/362989989387

I used an old car numberplate as strengthen plates, but it was quite an easy modification. @JhnBssll has done a similar mod but his is better, his basket has the mounting holes lower so he didn’t need to add strengthening plates, it’s detailed on his Brompton build thread.


----------



## Kell (15 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> It just slides off just like the Brompton bags



The Brompton stuff should click into place and therefore has a release lever under the block.


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

Kell said:


> The Brompton stuff should click into place and therefore has a release lever under the block.



sorry should have said, it does indeed click into place.


----------



## straas (15 Jun 2020)

I've ordered this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton...rentrq:b880f3001720aa4706753d25fff5953c|iid:1 

Now the hunt for a basket begins. Sorry for taking over the thread with this!


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

I'd recommend something like this where the mounting plate is lower, you could also reuse the black backing plate, just re-drill your bracket.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rixen-Ka...776757?hash=item5b7169b435:g:KiAAAOSwHNhegqh5


----------



## shingwell (15 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I'd recommend something like this where the mounting plate is lower, you could also reuse the black backing plate, just re-drill your bracket.


And, I noticed, 18L capacity instead of 12L for the Decathlon one.


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

It is bigger but will still work


----------



## oldkit (16 Jun 2020)

After years of seeing the wheels being built, early 90s, and helping load them onto the van I finally got one last year. (bike that is)

My first mod is copter tape on the main tube, there will be lots more.

I have an Ikea bag, haven't tried to get the bike in it yet.

Will keep an eye on this thread, lots of interesting stuff on here.

Cheers all
Kit


----------



## straas (16 Jun 2020)

oldkit said:


> After years of seeing the wheels being built, early 90s, and helping load them onto the van I finally got one last year. (bike that is)
> 
> *My first mod is copter tape on the main tube, there will be lots more.*
> 
> ...




What does this mod achieve?


----------



## Kell (16 Jun 2020)

I'm guessing it stops the cable rub. 

I have a dark patch on mine that won't come off.


----------



## oldkit (19 Jun 2020)

Taping the top of the tube behind the pivot point prevents the paintwork getting scuffed if you mount as I tend to do by throwing my right foot over the tube. Sometimes I will catch the paint, I saw one for sale last year with virtually all the paint worn away. I use an 11.1/4" length of 4"tape lengthwise along the top which ends just in front of the Brompton sticker.
Works for me, I don't have to be so careful getting on and off.


----------



## tel123 (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> The basket was from Decathlon
> 
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/front-bike-basket-black-id_8031536.html
> 
> ...


Hi. How do you get to peoples bike builds??


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

tel123 said:


> Hi. How do you get to peoples bike builds??



https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/projects-builds-rebuilds-or-modifications.200/


----------



## tel123 (20 Jun 2020)

Thanks Gunk.......me being stupid, sorry......


----------



## straas (3 Aug 2020)

straas said:


> I've ordered this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton-bag-bracket-adaptor/113350266754?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1fc1955144f345b28786ca0904ccb8a5&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=14&mehot=pp&sd=113350266754&itm=113350266754&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:40a1cc6e-af19-11ea-bc77-624afbd89947|parentrq:b880f3001720aa4706753d25fff5953c|iid:1
> 
> Now the hunt for a basket begins. Sorry for taking over the thread with this!




Still waiting for this to turn up from HK...


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2020)

Kell said:


> This doesn't really qualify as a hack in the way that jubilee clip does, but I went one stage further and got the Joseph Kuosac rear block.
> 
> All but eliminated any pedal bounce/bob.
> 
> ...




Ooh ta. Just ordered !


----------



## Gunk (3 Aug 2020)

I recommend the Sturmey Archer 3 speed shifter, nice mod for under £20







https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123910953674


----------



## 12boy (4 Aug 2020)

I have 2 of those shifters....one for a flat bar and another that is a bar end shifter. The flat bar one is mounted on a Nitto stem on my 82 Holdsworth which I converted to an SA 3 speed. They are so much more robust and solid looking than the old pressed steel ones.


----------



## Schwinnsta (4 Aug 2020)

*12boy Pic of your bike please.*


----------



## 12boy (4 Aug 2020)

Ok Schwinnsta, more than anyone could want...
First a Mercier Nano , $300 from BikesDirect. The heaviest of the three, but with the biggest gear range. Somewhat modded from stock, with saddle, seatpost, stem, bars, SPDs and cranks all replaced. A mini-velo, not a folder.

Second a Xootr Swift.... the hinge is in the maintube and it's held together with the seat post. New bars, shifter, saddle, Ergon grips and my original Brompton 54 tooth crankset. Very rigid , and the stem comes off. I've replaced the stem and seat post QRs with Allen bolts since I've never folded it. Same wheelbase as most hybrids and the fastest small wheel I have.
My Brompton....
In this incarnation it has the Bikegang 3 sprocket hub, 11, 14 and 17 tooth, a flat bar and Ergons with bar ends. Leather saddle, 58 and 38 tooth chainrings on a Shimano 118 BB and a Sugino 110BCD crankset. Home made fugly mounting plate for the front bag and an old mtn bike friction shifter. Replaced the Brompton brake levers with some Tektro knockoffs. Also has 2 way SPDs.
You may have noticed a QR instead of a stem bolt, the sticker indicating we still hang bike thieves in Wyoming, and a little Allen bolt in the frame over the rear triangle bushing which allows for an oil dribble now and again. Does it increase bushing longevity? Who knows, doubt I've done more than 20 k miles since installed. I replaced the little wheels for rolling the folded bike with skinny non rollers since the bigger ones caught my feet and pants leg. I also have extra wheels including 177% 3 speed and some extra fronts. The Brompton is easily the lightest despite being made from Hiten steel and is also my all around favorite unless we are talking snow and ice at which point its my Surly Steamroller or my Cannondale M400, both equipped with studded tires in the winter months. I would be surprised if there is another Brompton in Wyoming and I've enjoyed playing with it almost as much as riding it.


----------



## Schwinnsta (5 Aug 2020)

Thanks for the pics. What had interested me to ask for a picture was in your description of, I guess a previous set up of your Brompton with mustache bars. I was envisioning a full Rivendell treatment where you would turn the bars vertical to fold the bike. I have Xootr Swift, too, and its silver like yours.


----------



## 12boy (5 Aug 2020)

Well it was that way. I liked the DuraAce brake levers because of the QR feature so you can pull the wheel easily. Here's that version.


----------



## Schwinnsta (5 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Well it was that way. I liked the DuraAce brake levers because of the QR feature so you can pull the wheel easily. Here's that version.



Tektro FL740 also will do this. See them here.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I'd recommend something like this where the mounting plate is lower, you could also reuse the black backing plate, just re-drill your bracket.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rixen-Ka...776757?hash=item5b7169b435:g:KiAAAOSwHNhegqh5
> 
> View attachment 530177


I use a “ basket “ from Lidl which cost about £12 I think. Simply held at the top with a couple of jubilee clips. It zips shut but if raining I use a backpack cover as the water gathers in the top otherwise.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I use a “ basket “ from Lidl which cost about £12 I think. Simply held at the top with a couple of jubilee clips. It zips shut but if raining I use a backpack cover as the water gathers in the top otherwise.


----------



## straas (6 Aug 2020)

My mount finally came! 

Now time to find a basket!

In other news, I think my brompton MIGHT just fit under the pram for a quick getaway from the nursery drop!


----------



## cougie uk (6 Aug 2020)

Or Brompton in the pram. Child underneath ? They'll love it. Maybe I somw kind of swaddling cloth so they don't stick fingers in the wheels of the pram ?


----------



## straas (7 Aug 2020)

I did look into a baby carrier on the brompton but the carrier block tells you not to, in no uncertain terms!


----------



## Kell (7 Aug 2020)

straas said:


> I did look into a baby carrier on the brompton but the carrier block tells you not to, in no uncertain terms!



I'm sure I asked about trailers (for luggage, not babies) and was told that that is problematic too - otherwise one of those child trailers could have been an option.


----------



## straas (18 Aug 2020)

Used the basket for the first time on Friday - returning some cocktail bottles to a local bar and picking up some new ones.

The NOISE the empty bottles made clattering round in the basket!


----------



## paulfacer (13 Nov 2020)

Schwinnsta said:


> I think the best upgrade I made was getting the Bikegang 2-speed to 3-speed kit.



Hello - I'm just about to buy this kit - did you find it easy to convert? I have an M6L. Thanks!


----------



## Schwinnsta (13 Nov 2020)

The only problem I ran into required addition of a spacer (thin washer) on the axle for clearance otherwise there was interference, though minimal, with the gears. This was on a 2014 H2R. Fairly easy.


----------



## straas (26 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> My mount finally came!
> 
> Now time to find a basket!
> 
> In other news, I think my brompton MIGHT just fit under the pram for a quick getaway from the nursery drop!




So, it turns out the mount has failed from the top right corner - I've contacted the seller but I imagine its an issue inherent to the design as it's a 3D printed mount.

Are there any better mounts for sale?


----------



## berlinonaut (26 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> So, it turns out the mount has failed from the top right corner - I've contacted the seller but I imagine its an issue inherent to the design as it's a 3D printed mount.
> 
> Are there any better mounts for sale?


Not sure if the seller is willing to ship to the UK: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahl-Adapter-fur-den-Brompton-Tragerblock-carrier-block/402480013181
However - the shopping basket made by Brompton is a valid alternative in my eyes. Proven to work since 30 years, less rattle, adjustable in size, lasts forever. Immensely practical (and can even be overfilled using a rain cover from another Brompton bag). Possibly even cheaper if you value your time and and count the various materials and cost involved to come to a home made solution... https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-bags/3492-brompton-borough-basket-bag.html You might even be able to grab an older model of the basket from a dealer for a cheaper price as this version got only invented this year and the older version may still float around.


----------



## Gunk (26 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> So, it turns out the mount has failed from the top right corner - I've contacted the seller but I imagine its an issue inherent to the design as it's a 3D printed mount.
> 
> Are there any better mounts for sale?



I managed to get a really good one from China (off eBay) but they don't seem to list them anymore. The 3D printed versions are not as good.


----------



## Gunk (26 Nov 2020)

There is this direct from China

https://www.dhgate.com/product/trig...rch.LIST...UK|zero-old-p1.#listing_wordrec-16


----------



## shingwell (26 Nov 2020)

Or you can buy just the frame for an official Brompton bag (without the bag itself) so you could attach the basket to that frame with cable fies etc. Tempted to do this myself - I have, and use, one of their "basket bags" but I prefer the look of a real wire basket


----------



## u_i (26 Nov 2020)

I got this one from Aliexpress and it is relatively solid. However, I cannot vouch for it in longterm.


----------



## Gunk (26 Nov 2020)

u_i said:


> I got this one from Aliexpress and it is relatively solid. However, I cannot vouch for it in longterm.



That's exactly the same as the one I used, and it's been fine, no issues.


----------



## straas (27 Nov 2020)

I might try that one, cheers.

No doubt all the mounting holes will be in different places :-(

I prefer the basket to the brompton one - it's see through so no issues with putting things in it whilst shopping.


----------



## straas (28 Jan 2021)

I've given the seller ample time and 2 emails, so anyone looking for a bracket I'd steer clear of the seller below. The brackets are 3D printed and I assume the design isn't quite right, resulting in cracking with relatively light use. The seller was unresponsive to my messages telling him of the problem. I would have left ebay feedback but there's a 60 day limit.


----------



## Gunk (28 Jan 2021)

The Aliexpress one has done well, looks like they're injection moulded.


----------



## u_i (28 Jan 2021)

straas said:


> I've given the seller ample time and 2 emails, so anyone looking for a bracket I'd steer clear of the seller below. The brackets are 3D printed and I assume the design isn't quite right, resulting in cracking with relatively light use. The seller was unresponsive to my messages telling him of the problem. I would have left ebay feedback but there's a 60 day limit.



Thanks for the warning! You can try talking to Ebay. In my experience, they are willing to step in, if you make a convincing case, even when any formal limits ran out.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jun 2021)

Boring one this. If you have a pre-2008 bike with "open clevis" levers (i.e. where the cable inner can be removed just by pushing the barrel nipple sideways with the cable slack), carefully remove the cable if it is in good condition, flush the outer with GT85, wipe the inner clean with a small piece of rag soaked in GT85, and refit it.

This will put off the day that you need to spring £45 for a new set of levers. Did this tonight on a friend's M3L. The cables (obsolete OEM long barrel type) were good but they were much better after a clean. The rear brake, in particular, was transformed.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jun 2021)

The little anti-friction spring sleeves on older Brompton brakes, particularly the single-pivot type, are often crumbling or missing. To restore the smooth action of the brake, Shimano spring sleeves fit perfectly and are quite cheap, certainly cheaper than a new Brompton brake. You can't just throw any brake on because of the bottom-pull cable arrangement.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Jun 2021)

Apologies if we've already had this one. Spray rustproofer, or at least WD40/GT85, down the open tubes of the rear triangle. Otherwise, they can rust out after a few years' use in all weathers, especially on salted roads. The powdercoat means they look fine right up to the point where they actually come apart.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Jun 2021)

One for SRAM-equipped Brompton owners. Brompton axle nuts and chain tensioner nuts and washers are now unobtanium but you can convert Sturmey-Archer 13/32" nuts and washers, since the pitch is the same and they are only marginally smaller than the FG10,5 (Fahrradgewinde, 10.5mm major diameter, 26tpi) thread used on a SRAM T3. The interrupted, hardened thread of a SRAM axle is almost as good as a real FG10,5 tap (which you can buy, but a new wheel would probably be cheaper!).

Ideally get a separate SRAM FG10,5 axle for this, but you could use the hub's own axle with a very slight risk of wearing the threads (generally, the nuts are much softer). Hold the axle in a vice, apply cutting oil and thread the SA nut on and off a few times with a 15mm spanner. Clear off the swarf, and you have an FG10,5 SRAM-compatible nut.

SA locktab washers just need minimal filing out. An SA chain tensioner washer will normally go on with no modification.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2021)

A mystery solved. I'd removed the rear wheel on Mrs Tenkaykev's Brompton so as to fit a double mudguard wheel. It was getting late in the evening and I was feeling tired so I refitted the wheel, chain tensioner and gear adjusting rod, called it a day and finished it off the following morning. I'd finished everything off and went through the gearing which seemed OK with the bike in the workstand. Yesterday I took it out for a spin to check everything was OK and found the SA Hub wasn't changing correctly, with no apparent difference between 2nd and 3rd gears. I headed home and put it back in the stand, put it in second gear and checked that about 1mm of the rod was showing, went through the gears watching the rod perform as expected and headed out again to find there was still an issue. That's when the penny dropped, what I'd done is screw the gear change rod in, but not to its full extent, meaning to finish the adjustment the following morning, and completely forgotten that it wasn't fully home. It seems obvious in hindsight, but it did have me puzzled for a while. Once I'd screwed it all the way in everything indexed perfectly.


----------



## 12boy (29 Jun 2021)

I have always thought it is screwed in all the way and then backed out 1/2 turn or so until the chain bends in the the plane of cable. Not so?


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> I have always thought it is screwed in all the way and then backed out 1/2 turn or so until the chain bends in the the plane of cable. Not so?





Tenkaykev said:


> A mystery solved. I'd removed the rear wheel on Mrs Tenkaykev's Brompton so as to fit a double mudguard wheel. It was getting late in the evening and I was feeling tired so I refitted the wheel, chain tensioner and gear adjusting rod, called it a day and finished it off the following morning. I'd finished everything off and went through the gearing which seemed OK with the bike in the workstand. Yesterday I took it out for a spin to check everything was OK and found the SA Hub wasn't changing correctly, with no apparent difference between 2nd and 3rd gears. I headed home and put it back in the stand, put it in second gear and checked that about 1mm of the rod was showing, went through the gears watching the rod perform as expected and headed out again to find there was still an issue. That's when the penny dropped, what I'd done is screw the gear change rod in, but not to its full extent, meaning to finish the adjustment the following morning, and completely forgotten that it wasn't fully home. It seems obvious in hindsight, but it did have me puzzled for a while. Once I'd screwed it all the way in everything indexed perfectly.


Yes, I screwed it fully home then backed it off a quarter turn.


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Jul 2021)

https://ezclamp.co.uk/

These are good. I was going to add a simple spring to mine anyway, but these also stop the clamp plate rotating so are a much better idea.

They don't really give a quicker fold or unfold (the spring means the handle can't be spun, and you have to wind it all the way in or out) but they do stop that annoying situation where the clamp gets out of line.

Something else I might try is Shimano inline brake adjusters/QRs, since the lack of a QR on the brakes is very annoying. If you get a puncture you have to either inflate the tyre after fitting the wheel (don't forget this, if you take the one-shot CO2 option) or carry an allen key to remove a brake shoe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> https://ezclamp.co.uk/
> 
> These are good. I was going to add a simple spring to mine anyway, but these also stop the clamp plate rotating so are a much better idea.
> 
> ...


I fitted them on our Bromptons and they are very good. 👍


----------



## u_i (4 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I fitted them on our Bromptons and they are very good. 👍



I had these get stuck when I really could not afford it and they went off.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Jul 2021)

I bought some after market magnetic clasps that hold the brackets in place. Excellent purchase.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I fitted them on our Bromptons and they are very good. 👍


I've just bought a pair. Look good from here.


----------



## Schwinnsta (4 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> https://ezclamp.co.uk/
> 
> These are good. I was going to add a simple spring to mine anyway, but these also stop the clamp plate rotating so are a much better idea.



I crushed mine, so I took them off and went back to metal springs. I do not recommend them.


----------



## u_i (5 Jul 2021)

Schwinnsta said:


> I crushed mine, so I took them off and went back to metal springs. I do not recommend them.



Back to steel springs here too. I think the solution could be in non rotating helical springs, see here. The ends of a regular helical spring rotate relative to each other. A non rotating spring is made of two halves. One half is wound in the righthand direction and the other half in lefthand.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (5 Jul 2021)

u_i said:


> Back to steel springs here too. I think the solution could be in non rotating helical springs, see here. The ends of a regular helical spring rotate relative to each other. A non rotating spring is made of two halves. One half is wound in the righthand direction and the other half in lefthand.


Linky comes up as unsafe!!!


----------



## Schwinnsta (5 Jul 2021)

u_i said:


> Back to steel springs here too. I think the solution could be in non rotating helical springs, see here. The ends of a regular helical spring rotate relative to each other. A non rotating spring is made of two halves. One half is wound in the righthand direction and the other half in lefthand.


Link is not working.


----------



## u_i (5 Jul 2021)

Here is the link to their video on YouTube, to circumvent the safety problem with their site.


----------



## Schwinnsta (5 Jul 2021)

Very cool.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (5 Jul 2021)

Schwinnsta said:


> Very cool.


Indeed. But I couldn't see where to buy them. Anyway, I presume they will be ridiculously expensive to order just two.


----------



## u_i (5 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Indeed. But I couldn't see where to buy them. Anyway, I presume they will be ridiculously expensive to order just two.



I am thinking about just winding such a spring on my own out of wire, but have not put myself down to it. Also, the issue that I have not solved in my mind is of the middle junction between the helices wound in the two directions.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (5 Jul 2021)

u_i said:


> I am thinking about just winding such a spring on my own out of wire, but have not put myself down to it. Also, the issue that I have not solved in my mind is of the middle junction between the helices wound in the two directions.


Would two springs, one inside the other, do the same job. Wound opposite ways. Overall diameter might be more than would comfortably fit.


----------



## Schwinnsta (5 Jul 2021)

On further thought, I am not that the design of the spring matters. Without some kind of restraint the clamp will turn once its passed the steel ramps. For what its worth, McMaster.com sells wave type springs for reasonable prices. I would not think there would be any rotation with those. Still the friction the turning handle would cause clamp rotation when the clamp passes the frame.


----------



## u_i (5 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Would two springs, one inside the other, do the same job. Wound opposite ways. Overall diameter might be more than would comfortably fit.



With what you propose the springs would need to swell when compressed, more than they do normally. Maybe it would work nonetheless.



Schwinnsta said:


> On further thought, I am not that the design of the spring matters. Without some kind of restraint the clamp will turn once its passed the steel ramps. For what its worth, McMaster.com sells wave type springs for reasonable prices. I would not think there would be any rotation with those. Still the friction the turning handle would cause clamp rotation when the clamp passes the frame.



Indeed, the strength of a helical spring might be insufficient for keeping the alignment. As a matter of experiment, though, I ordered the wire for the spring. Hopefully, I will be able to report in a week or so.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Jul 2021)

Is there not a danger of over engineering a solution to a minor problem?


----------



## u_i (6 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Is there not a danger of over engineering a solution to a minor problem?



Minor improvements for actions that you carry out repeatedly are sometimes worth pursuing. Myself I would not mind experience in making springs. Engineering problems that are within reach are fun and it may be a flop in the end - who cares  - always some learning there.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (7 Jul 2021)

Schwinnsta said:


> I crushed mine, so I took them off and went back to metal springs. I do not recommend them.


Mine came today. Fitted easily and are working well - so far. As I won't be folding/unfolding several times every day they look worth the very small expense. 
Time will tell.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Jul 2021)

They can get twisted if there is too much friction between the handle and the actual clamp plate. Make sure there is a drop of oil on the washer that separates the two.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (9 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> They can get twisted if there is too much friction between the handle and the actual clamp plate. Make sure there is a drop of oil on the washer that separates the two.


Will do.


----------



## straas (27 Jul 2021)

How does everyone carry their brompton? I've been carrying it by the seat but not sure if this puts too much strain on the frame?

Also - how do you stop the front wheel fouling the ground when on the castors?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2021)

I've been mostly working on colour coordination....


----------



## u_i (27 Jul 2021)

straas said:


> How does everyone carry their brompton? I've been carrying it by the seat but not sure if this puts too much strain on the frame?
> 
> Also - how do you stop the front wheel fouling the ground when on the castors?



I got a Fahrer handle that positions the grip a bit more conveniently relatively to the center of mass.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jul 2021)

FF, get some bar plugs before you take a core sample of your flesh


----------



## roley poley (27 Jul 2021)

straas said:


> How does everyone carry their brompton? I've been carrying it by the seat but not sure if this puts too much strain on the frame?
> 
> Also - how do you stop the front wheel fouling the ground when on the castors?


I have the old T3 with a rear rack and use eezy wheels giving more ground clearance as I wheel it to my fitting at work..no strain will be put on anything if you lift it about with the saddle over your shoulder as I do over short distances when I can't be bothered to fold it up


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> FF, get some bar plugs before you take a core sample of your flesh


They are there!!!


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jul 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've been mostly working on colour coordination....
> 
> View attachment 601216


I see them now. Fancy!

Did David Hockney ask to borrow your bike?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I see them now. Fancy!
> 
> Did David Hockney ask to borrow your bike?


Not yet, but am open to offers...I’d like one of his paintings!


----------

